# My New FH's



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

Just Picked up 2 new flowerhorns


----------



## skylane (Sep 7, 2015)

Nice fish !!! Did you buy at Mississauga Aquarium? Do you have any experience with these fish? I'm also interested in owing them too one day . what is your tank size, as they can grow pretty big as you know. I received mixed reviews about the FH , one of them is because they are hybrids and do not make good tank mates, super aggressive. This fish has caught my interest for some time now, but just wanted any info on them from their owners point of view.

Thanks,
Clem.


----------



## ArtihC (Feb 9, 2012)

Very nice Thai Silk and ZZ. Love the deep red on the ZZ. Can't wait to see the progress!


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

skylane said:


> Nice fish !!! Did you buy at Mississauga Aquarium? Do you have any experience with these fish? I'm also interested in owing them too one day . what is your tank size, as they can grow pretty big as you know. I received mixed reviews about the FH , one of them is because they are hybrids and do not make good tank mates, super aggressive. This fish has caught my interest for some time now, but just wanted any info on them from their owners point of view.
> 
> Thanks,
> Clem.


No i didnt buy at Mississauga aquarium, i was eyeing a Red Phoenix but decided to go with the thai silk and the ZZ. Miss aquarium didnt have anything i liked at the time but they did have a few nice Kamfas. I have kept 5-8 different FH's over time, they're currently in a 75G divided to grow a bit but will be in their on 75's as wet pets eventually. I've kept most of them as single fish with no tank mates except maybe ditchers like silver dollars etc. Honestly wouldnt risk some of the more expensive FH's getting damaged with cheaper cichlid mates. Great fish, not skittish, glass bangers with loads of personality.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

ArtihC said:


> Very nice Thai Silk and ZZ. Love the deep red on the ZZ. Can't wait to see the progress!


Thanks! i can't wait either, they grow so fast, atleast an 1" on since i got them 2 weeks ago.


----------

